# Uncle Grandpa vs Discord



## Cave Jansen (May 18, 2014)

Uncle Grandpa

*Spoiler*: __ 







Discord

*Spoiler*: __ 







Who would win?


----------



## Linkofone (May 18, 2014)

Whoever wins, we all lose.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 18, 2014)

Isn't Uncle Grandpa a...higher tier reality warper than Discord? I mean all the crap he does in one episodes puts Discord's to shame.


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2014)

Uncle Granpa is a show to watch for people on some serious shit, I can't watch it.


----------



## Linkofone (May 18, 2014)

Hmm, never seen the show so I wouldn't know ... but seeing pictures ... it could be really ...


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 18, 2014)

Cave Jansen said:


> Uncle Grandpa


----------



## Volt manta (May 18, 2014)

The only possible reaction for Uncle Grandpas' picture.

Never before and never again will this image ever be more perfectly used to describe anything ever. That thing is the antithesis of the human conscious.


----------



## Neruc (May 18, 2014)

Cave Jansen said:


> Uncle Grandpa
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





I,uh...okay

So....feats for this thing I guess?


----------



## Xiammes (May 18, 2014)

I have to ask, what is up with Cartoon Network putting up all these terrible ass shows? The only thing remotely decent since Adventure Time/Regular Show was Steven Universe, yet Cartoon Network has been putting up all these terrible shows en mass lately. 

Anyways the only thing I remember Uncle Grandpa doing is becoming the sun or transforming into the size of the Jupiter from some commercials.


----------



## Neruc (May 18, 2014)

Discord can casually fling the sun at FTL speeds to that isn't helping.



> I have to ask, what is up with Cartoon Network putting up all these terrible ass shows? The only thing remotely decent since Adventure Time/Regular Show was Steven Universe, yet Cartoon Network has been putting up all these terrible shows en mass lately.


Did the people who used to work on those good shows all retire leaving CN with the leftovers who have no idea how to make a good cartoon if it hit them in the back of the head?

That or they are desperately trying to appeal to one demographic as much as possible at the expense of the quality and integrity of its cartoons.
Havent really seen any of the recent shit, but given how other cartoons from other channels like Hasbro have become really popular recently, maybe they are trying to throw every random idea they have at the audience and see what sticks in order to get their viewer count back up.


----------



## Xiammes (May 18, 2014)

In the span of like 4 months, we had Uncle Grandpa, Steven Universe and Clerance. They are pushing Uncle Grandpa hard as fuck, they even stopped the classic cartoon block to give him his own block on fridays.

Adventure Time has always been good, even if season 5 dragged on way longer then it needed to be, I don't care for Regular Show but its good for a few genuine laughs. I have no idea on how Gumball is still even around.


----------



## Neruc (May 18, 2014)

The animation styles for those three look similar to that of Adventure Time.At least from a quick glance.

Are they trying to emulate its style thinking that this will get them the same viewer count that AT has?


----------



## Xiammes (May 18, 2014)

Neruc said:


> The animation styles for those three look similar to that of Adventure Time.At least from a quick glance.
> 
> Are they trying to emulate its style thinking that this will get them the same viewer count that AT has?



Uncle Grandpa is trying to cash in on the 'lolsorandumb" crowd, why do you think they actually acquired Annoying Orange? Steven Universe is pretty interesting and something you can sit down to and watch and not feel stupider. I have no idea what they are going for with Clarence.


----------



## Neruc (May 18, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> why do you think they actually acquired Annoying Orange?



What the hell.



> Steven Universe is pretty interesting and something you can sit down to and watch and not feel stupider.


Good to have at least one of those I suppose.


> I have no idea what they are going for with Clarence.


The kid's design didn't inspire confidence.....at all.


----------



## Xiammes (May 18, 2014)

Neruc said:


> What the hell.



I wish it were a joke, but they thought it would be a big hit.




> Good to have at least one of those I suppose.




I haven't gotten into it, but I also haven't been giving it the time of day, I only watch it while I am eating, but it is decent from what I have seen.


----------



## Neruc (May 18, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I wish it were a joke, but they thought it would be a big hit.


Wow...have they gone insane? 

I am surprised they didn't hire Fred too.

So, how was this decisions received?
Did some people actually like it?


> I haven't gotten into it, but I also haven't been giving it the time of day, I only watch it while I am eating, but it is decent from what I have seen.


Well, seeing the kind of decisions they made recently, the fact that this show is decent says a lot.

Still, compared to how they were before, the state CN is in now is just horrible.
At least we were lucky enough to grow up with the good cartoons.


----------



## Xiammes (May 18, 2014)

Neruc said:


> Wow...have they gone insane?
> 
> I am surprised they didn't hire Fred too.
> 
> ...



Nah, Nick already got Fred first.

I don't know I don't see annoying Orange anymore except some weird occasions, hopefully they realized it was sit.




> Well, seeing the kind of decisions they made recently, the fact that this show is decent says a lot.
> 
> Still, compared to how they were before, the state CN is in now is just horrible.
> At least we were lucky enough to grow up with the good cartoons.



It has a lot of the things that makes adventure time good, great world building, decently enjoyable cast and the episodes can be funny and interesting.

Yeah Cartoons have fallen pretty hard, but I'd rate Adventure Time up there with any of the older cartoons. Its funny that Adventure Time has actually won awards on Nicks award show.


----------



## Neruc (May 18, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Nah, Nick already got Fred first.






> I don't know I don't see annoying Orange anymore except some weird occasions, hopefully they realized it was sit.


Yeah they better.
The Annoying Orange is the equivalent of waving your car keys in front of a babies face for an hour. Or worse. 


> It has a lot of the things that makes adventure time good, great world building, decently enjoyable cast and the episodes can be funny and interesting.


Sounds promising actually 
Hopefully enough people watch it so that it doesn't get canceled.


> Yeah Cartoons have fallen pretty hard, but I'd rate Adventure Time up there with any of the older cartoons. Its funny that Adventure Time has actually won awards on Nicks award show.


Yeah I heard a lot of people say that about it.
But having only cartoon carry your channel is a bad thing.
They should just sit down, take their time and come up with an idea for a cartoon that's actually good and worth watching.


----------



## Xiammes (May 18, 2014)

Neruc said:


> Sounds promising actually
> Hopefully enough people watch it so that it doesn't get canceled.



It should be doing well in the ratings

[youtube]uI0gcYSeuIs[/youtube]



> Yeah I heard a lot of people say that about it.
> But having only cartoon carry your channel is a bad thing.
> They should just sit down, take their time and come up with an idea for a cartoon that's actually good and worth watching.



I think Regular Show is doing well in ratings, but it might be dropping  and its why they are spamming us with so many shows and seeing what sticks.


----------



## Neruc (May 18, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> It should be doing well in the ratings
> 
> [youtube]uI0gcYSeuIs[/youtube]


That's good.

 
Not bad. I like the animation and the music when that woman saved the kid was really nice.


> I think Regular Show is doing well in ratings, but it might be dropping  and its why they are spamming us with so many shows and seeing what sticks.


I understand.
Did any good shows get axed to make place for the new shows they have been spamming the audience with?

Speaking of spamming, we are doing it pretty badly here


----------



## Xiammes (May 18, 2014)

Neruc said:


> I understand.
> Did any good shows get axed to make place for the new shows they have been spamming the audience with?



None that I can think of, maybe Teen Titans go, but that was really hit or miss.
For some reason they are still airing new episodes of Gumball.



> Speaking of spamming, we are doing it pretty badly here



Not like this thread was good anyways.


----------



## Neruc (May 18, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> None that I can think of, maybe Teen Titans go, but that was really hit or miss.
> For some reason they are still airing new episodes of Gumball.


Teen Titans go? The show with that really cutesy art style?

Ugh, I caught an ep of Gumball on TV once.
idk, maybe it was due to the horrendous dub, but I couldn't stand to watch 5 minutes of it.
Does it have alright ratings or something that its still airing? 


> Not like this thread was good anyways.


I know, was just pointing out the irony is all.


----------



## Xiammes (May 18, 2014)

[youtube]0Hnt5-feRe8[/youtube]

As I said TTG is really hit or mis, but it can be good when it wants to be. Its just sad that this is how the Teen Titans had to continue on Cartoon Network.

Gumnball has to be doing well, its been around since 2011 otherwise it would be good as canceled.


----------



## Neruc (May 18, 2014)

Haha, the opening scene was pretty funny 



> Its just sad that this is how the Teen Titans had to continue on Cartoon Network.


Yeah, the original series had comedy, but it also was dark enough with character development and awesome fights etc
It'd suck if all those had to suffer immensely just for comedy's sake.


> Gumnball has to be doing well, its been around since 2011 otherwise it would be good as canceled.


I understand.
It didn't really strike as the show that'd be popular enough to last that long, but eh, if it did, I guess there was a big audience that enjoyed it.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2014)

I thought this was Uncle Grandpa vs Discworld


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 18, 2014)

90's master race!


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I have to ask, what is up with Cartoon Network putting up all these terrible ass shows? The only thing remotely decent since Adventure Time/Regular Show was Steven Universe, yet Cartoon Network has been putting up all these terrible shows en mass lately.
> 
> Anyways the only thing I remember Uncle Grandpa doing is becoming the sun or transforming into the size of the Jupiter from some commercials.



I agree but I think Clarence is good for a laugh, Regular Show is good too but I can't get into Adventure time  or Steven Universe :/


----------



## Solrac (May 18, 2014)

Why are you guys ripping on Uncle Grandpa? I've seen a previews of it and I have to say I kinda like it and am interested in it, because of its amazing surrealism and fantastic tooniness.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 18, 2014)

As bad as Cartoon Network is, Nickolodeon is WORSE. Current Spongebob, Sanjay and Craig, Breadwinners, Fanboy and ChumChum...need I say more?


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2014)

Don't ever make fun of spongebob!


----------



## Mabel (May 19, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> As bad as Cartoon Network is, Nickolodeon is WORSE. Current Spongebob, Sanjay and Craig, Breadwinners, Fanboy and ChumChum...need I say more?



Sanjay and Craig is alright...not great but its something...


but to try to steer the topic on hand, UG can do time travel shenanigans, idk if Discord has anything to counter that.

UG also has alot more durability from what ive seen...


----------



## Neruc (May 19, 2014)

Discord has FTL reaction speed/MHS+ movement speed + teleport + mindfuck + solar system level+ firepower/durability + transmutation and other shenanigans 

And he can time travel too (not too far back into the past but meh)
Time stop likely too but it wasn't shown.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 20, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Don't ever make fun of spongebob!


...even though current Spongebob is CRAP? Seriously, even fans hate these latest seasons.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 20, 2014)

Mabel said:


> Sanjay and Craig is alright...not great but its something....


No...its horrible. 
[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgFEmpEr6ew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mabel (May 20, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No...its horrible.
> [YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgFEmpEr6ew[/YOUTUBE]



good god I never saw that episode...
the few I saw of that show were just, eh ok. but that...welp.


----------



## Lurko (May 20, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...even though current Spongebob is CRAP? Seriously, even fans hate these latest seasons.



I know a lot of people that love spongebob still


----------



## Velocity (May 20, 2014)

In order for him to actually be an uncle and grandpa at the same time, he'd have needed to make his own mother pregnant so that he's his brother's father.

So yeah.


----------



## Lurko (May 20, 2014)

Cartoon Network don't give a darn anymore lmao Illuminati 101.


----------



## Linkofone (May 21, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Cartoon Network don't give a darn anymore lmao Illuminati 101.



Cartoon Network hasn't given a fuck since they stopped Courage, Ed, Edd, N Eddy, Dexter, Johnny Bravo, and Megas XLR.


----------



## Linkofone (May 21, 2014)

I would name more shows but ... I think you got the point.


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

No I feel it's just sad that the only time I enjoy cartoon network is when I'm high or drunk.


----------



## Linkofone (May 21, 2014)

You still can?

I know I can't anymore.


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

C'mon Uncle Granpa when your high is too fucking funny,  you probably don't have good enough weed or your boring when your high.


----------



## Linkofone (May 21, 2014)

Everything turns purple ... nothing else happens.


----------



## tonpa (May 21, 2014)

Well back on topic Uncle Grandpa is everyone uncle grandpa. He is multi universal reality warper, FTL feats (he traveled from universe to universe in an instant ) Cartoon durability, he can pull any answer out of his fany pack. I really don't see anything that discord could do to beat him. Feats just watch the first 2-3 episodes of the show.


----------



## Shinryu (May 21, 2014)

Uncle Grandpa is a top tier toon force reality warper.He can basically do anything in his show.He makes Discord do insane.


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

tonpa said:


> Well back on topic Uncle Grandpa is everyone uncle grandpa. He is multi universal reality warper, FTL feats (he traveled from universe to universe in an instant ) Cartoon durability, he can pull any answer out of his fany pack. I really don't see anything that discord could do to beat him. Feats just watch the first 2-3 episodes of the show.



Holyshit he's strong :/.


----------



## Mabel (May 22, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Holyshit he's strong :/.



Very, probably stronk enough to take someone like Bugs Bunny and probably win(....Probably)
I need to look up more UG clips cuz the dude is insane...(Like making a girl's fears a reality inside the confines of her room or making time machines out of trashcans and having infinite versions of himself. Pretty sure he's tanked blowing up a universe with his RV aswell)

also, I think Cartoon Network is getting better. With Snyder gone things can only go up from here....


----------



## Linkofone (May 22, 2014)

Yeah he is pretty stronk. I guess.


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2014)

Mabel said:


> Very, probably stronk enough to take someone like Bugs Bunny and probably win(....Probably)
> I need to look up more UG clips cuz the dude is insane...(Like making a girl's fears a reality inside the confines of her room or making time machines out of trashcans and having infinite versions of himself. Pretty sure he's tanked blowing up a universe with his RV aswell)
> 
> also, I think Cartoon Network is getting better. With Snyder gone things can only go up from here....



Dude Cartoon network is pretty bad but ok I respect your opinion.


----------



## Solrac (May 22, 2014)

Multi-universal reality warper? O_O

wow hearing about all the awesome stuff about Uncle Grandpa's feats as a toon... this guy is my new hero now! (but I still wouldn't put him above Bugs Bunny and other classic toons)

Let's see how Uncle Grandpa does against Regular Show.


----------

